# TTRS off to Ti22 for detailing tomorrow



## Welsh guy (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi guys taking my new toy to have a bit of paint correction with James at Ti22 tomorrow as I'm not happy with swirl marks on her. My 1st black car and probably the last lol.He done a cracking job on my jcw mini a couple of years back so know he's up to the job.as I have a bit of OCD I'll then be taking care of her myself.  From what I can gather on the site, swissvax best of show is probably the line I'll go as regards to waxing every few months. Anyone been to his new workshop in Chepstow.???


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

Are you from around caerphilly way?? 
Seen a black TTRS going down Nantgarw the other day, not seen many others in the area.

Not been to James new place, but he has detailed one of my cars in the past and is very good.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Heard good things about Ti22 , quite local to me , might have to visit and see what he can do with a 13yr old TT


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

conlechi said:


> Heard good things about Ti22 , quite local to me , might have to visit and see what he can do with a 13yr old TT


James is very good, he has recently moved to a bigger unit in Chepstow.


----------



## 44cmn (Jan 9, 2013)

turboDean said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Heard good things about Ti22 , quite local to me , might have to visit and see what he can do with a 13yr old TT
> ...


I can vouch for James and the quality of his work. He completely transformed my car and it looks stunning now.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Is there a ball park cost for a detail?


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

arpuc said:


> Is there a ball park cost for a detail?


Think he charges around £275-300 a day, so depends hiw bad the car is if it can be done in one day or more.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

turboDean said:


> arpuc said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a ball park cost for a detail?
> ...


Thats better than I was expecting really


----------



## jj2908 (Oct 13, 2016)

How did you get on with James? Any photos? He's detailed several cars for me - always very good results and ai recommend him without reservation


----------

